# Billiges Öl



## zotos (19 November 2007)

Bedingt durch den Titel eines anderen Threads namens "Billiger Strom", stelle ich euch die Frage ist das Ende des Billigen Öls gekommen?

Also haben wird den Peak-Oil bereits überschritten und die Nachfrage nach Öl ist jetzt größer als das was man fördern kann?


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2007)

mein Großvater hat bereits vor 20-30 Jahren festgestellt, dass Kartoffeln und Heizöl sehr teuer geworden seien ...


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Es leisse sich schon noch sehr viel Öl fördern.
Sogar hier in Deutschland. 
Der ersten Erölabbauanlagen der Welt standen übrigens in Deutschland, hier wurde der Teer benötigt.

Wer weiss Zotos, vielleicht ist tief unter deinem Garten ein riesen Ölvorkommen.
Bei uns um den Ammersee würde es tief unten viel Erdgas geben.


PS: Ich hoffe ja das die mit den neuen Fusuionsreaktor in Cern tolle ergebnisse erziehlen und bald (bald heist bei denen unter 100 Jahren) mit einer brauchbaren Lösung ankommen.


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

gelöscht ............


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mein Großvater hat bereits vor 20-30 Jahren festgestellt, dass Kartoffeln und Heizöl sehr teuer geworden seien ...


 
Vor 30 Jahren war es mal richtig Krass mit Sprit.
Das war auch der Anfang von Nahostkonflikt 
Die Hapsi müssen heute dafür büsen das sie uns vor 30 Jahren das Öl verteuert haben.

Kartoffeln wurden vor 30 Jahren wegen der Maschinierung im Landwirschaftlichen Bereich teurer. 1970 war die Zeit das ein Landwirt keien Angestellten mehr benötigte und grosse Investitionen an den Geräten tätigte.
Etwas später wurden Zucker / Kartoffeln etc. wieder sehr günstig da diese sehr stark, auch heute noch, subventuiniert wurde.


----------



## nade (19 November 2007)

Wenn es da nicht die Butterberge und Milchseen noch gäbe....
Hab was gehört, das einer in seiner Umgebung alle Frittenbuden das Fett abnimmt, und das aufbereitet durch einen Schiffsdiesel jagt, um Strom und warscheinlich auch "Fernwärme" produziert. Mal von ab den plötzlichen höheren Nachfragen die sie hier einem vorlügen glaube ich bei den Produkten nicht wirklich. Bei Öl hab ich irgentwo den Verdacht, das es wieder in die Erde gepumpt wird um den Preis künstlich zu erhöhen. Ist zudem jedes Jahr ziemlich immer der selbe Zeitraum.
Februar März wirds wieder günstiger, nicht so günstig wie vorher, aber günstiger.


----------



## zotos (19 November 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Wenn es da nicht die Butterberge und Milchseen noch gäbe....



Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal Milch gekauft?


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Kartoffeln wurden vor 30 Jahren wegen der Maschinierung im Landwirschaftlichen Bereich teurer. 1970 war die Zeit das ein Landwirt keien Angestellten mehr benötigte und grosse Investitionen an den Geräten tätigte.
> ...


Ich stelle fest, ich hab im Geschichtsunterricht dieses Detail verpasst. Das mit dem Öl und den autofreien Sonntagen hab ich ja live mitbekommen, das mit den teuren Kartoffeln hatte sich nur so nebenher in mein Gedächtnis eingebrannt - wusste gar nicht, dass da ein echter Hintergrund vorhanden ist/war.


----------



## nade (19 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal Milch gekauft?



Nein nur gesehen, das die Luxenburger nicht so jeden scheiß der hier als grund gegeben wird auch auf die Rechnung umlegen.
Alsoo mir wirds bald egal, Heizöl ist billiger als Diesel und als Super sowieso. Die wollens ja nur das wieder Heizöl gefahren wird.... Glaub langsam echt an die Aussage, das wir bald sehr nahe einen Krieg haben. Und dann der anderen das wir wenns so weitergeht einen 4 Fronten Bürgerkrieg haben...
Und auf die Aussage wer diese 4 Fronten sind, konnte ich nur die Bevölkerung, die Regierung und die Nazies irgentwo sehen... aber das dann noch die 2. deutsche Reichsregierung mit drin sein soll .
Aber die Seen/Berge waren ja halt auch da um den Preis hoch zu halten...
Nun ja und Milch hab ich heute erst wieder gekauft.... Ur-Milch.


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Gut ich hab auch einen Diesel-Wagen,
aber seitens der Industrie wird ja immer behauptet,
das Heizöl für moderne Dieselmotore nicht geeignet ist.

Aus technischer Sicht, was sich wohl neben dem reinen Raffinat im Diesel befindet,
könnte das u.U. auch den Tatsachen entsprechen.

Von der Steuerhinterziehung mal abgesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (19 November 2007)

Mhm... Aussage eines "Heizölfahrers" sind es die selben Tanks die sie da anfahren. Also Diesel und Heizöl ist das selbe, wird nur durch einen Farbstoff versetzt. Also er meinte das der "Tankstutzen" die ersten 300 Liter etwa wären sogar ohne den Farbstoff, nur da sind noch wohl bis zu 10% Altölbeimischung....
Würd dem Ganzen irgentwo nicht wirklich beimessen... die Ölies versuchen nur ihre Kohle sicherstellen. Und unsere Regierung versuchts halt auf die Art nicht viel kontrollieren müssen..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Etwas später wurden Zucker / Kartoffeln etc. wieder sehr günstig da diese sehr stark, auch heute noch, subventuiniert wurde.



Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Zucker sehr günstig ist?

Irgendwann dieses Jahr kam mal im TV, dass die Zucker-
produktion in der EU, also aus Zuckerrüben, in der EU über
eine Zuckermarktordnung oder so ähnlich geregelt ist.
Kontigente statt Marktwirtschaft. Zuckerrübenbauern
benötigen ein Lieferrecht. Angeblich ist der Zucker in 
der EU in der Herstellung deshalb doppelt so teuer wie
Zucker aus Zuckerrohr aus den südlichzen Ländern.

Damit der EU-Zucker auf dem Weltmarkt überhaupt
verkauft werden kann, wird er mit unseren Steuergeldern
subventioniert. :twisted:

Nachtrag:

Die Zuckerrübenpreise wurden um ca. 40 % gesenkt. :twisted:
Und die Zuckerindustrie lebt und gedeiht immer noch.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (20 November 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Mhm... Aussage eines "Heizölfahrers" sind es die selben Tanks die sie da anfahren. Also Diesel und Heizöl ist das selbe, wird nur durch einen Farbstoff versetzt. Also er meinte das der "Tankstutzen" die ersten 300 Liter etwa wären sogar ohne den Farbstoff, nur da sind noch wohl bis zu 10% Altölbeimischung....



Diesel und Heizöl sind ähnliche Produkte, aber lange nicht gleich. Diesel enthält z.B. deutlich weniger Schwefel, und ist je nach Jahreszeit mehr oder weniger winterfest (wird durch Additive erreicht, bei Heizöl muss ab +7°C mit Parafinausscheidung gerechnet werden). Dann sind im Diesel alle möglichen Additive zur Verbesserung der Schmierfähigkeit, verbesserung der Zündfähigkeit usw. Nicht vergessen darf man, daß seit Beginn diesen Jahres dem Diesel mindestens 4,4% regenerative Kraftstoffe (i.d.R. Biodiesel, also RME, PME oder sogar FME) beigemischt werden müssen.

Diesel ist qualitativ das bessere System und besonders bei modernen Dieselmotoren (dazu zähle ich insbesondere Commonrail Motoren (HDI, CDI usw.) und Pumpe-Düse Motoren) und Motoren mit Rußpartikelfilter ist es schon wegen der Kraftstoffqualität keine gute Idee, Heizöl zu verfahren.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## zotos (20 November 2007)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> ...
> bei modernen Dieselmotoren (dazu zähle ich insbesondere Commonrail Motoren (HDI, CDI usw.) und Pumpe-Düse Motoren) und Motoren mit Rußpartikelfilter ist es schon wegen der Kraftstoffqualität keine gute Idee, Heizöl zu verfahren.
> ...


Also von modernen Dieseleinspritzsystemen aber ich ein wenig Ahnung. Also in einen Commonrail Heizöl zu kippen führt automatisch dazu sich arm zu sparen.


----------



## repök (20 November 2007)

Es muss gespart werden, um jeden Preis.........
Und wo gibts billiges ÖL?


----------



## zotos (20 November 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Es muss gespart werden, um jeden Preis.........
> Und wo gibts billiges ÖL?



Um auf meine Ursprüngliche Frage nach dem Peak-Oil zurück zu kommen: Das Öl ist doch noch sau billig. Wenn man mal die Steuern vom Benzin und Heizöl abzieht ist das Zeug echt billig.
Wenn man den Studien glauben schenkt ist es in den nächsten Jahren soweit das Öl wirklich teuer wird. Der Bedarf steigt und die Förderrate sinkt.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Das Öl ist doch noch sau billig.
> ...


und entsprechend hemmungslos verheizen wir es. Apropos, da wir ja schon bei den Milchseen und Butterbergen waren: erinnert ein wenig an Paradies! Aber im Gegensatz zu Milch etc. wächst Erdöl nur recht langsam nach ...


----------



## ge_org (20 November 2007)

Würde mal sagen Öl ist nicht mehr saubillig, sondern billig. Die Förderrate bei Öl kann man wahrscheinlich von einem auf den anderen Tag um 10% erhöhen, probier das mal bei einer Kuh....
Rein theoretisch könnte man ja aus Milch auch Methan erzeugen (derzeit aus Abfallprodukt Molke) und dann über Umwege Benzin, da ja Öl aber billig ist, ist eine Überschussverwertung der Milch zu Treibstoff zu teuer.
Öl wird immer billig bleiben um Alternativen (egal in welcher Form) erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen, falls irgendjemand ein Wahnsinnspatent einreicht, um ohne Öl auszukommen, wird sich die Erdölindustrie zusammenschliessen und es kaufen und in den Tresor legen. Zum richtigen Zeitpunkt werden sie es wieder aus dem Tresor nehmen und umsetzen und genauso viel verdienen wie sie es jetzt tun (obwohl Öl ja eigentlich billig ist).

Georg


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2007)

ge_org schrieb:


> ... Die Förderrate bei Öl kann man wahrscheinlich von einem auf den anderen Tag um 10% erhöhen, probier das mal bei einer Kuh....
> ...


 
*lol* *rofl*

Erdsaft - Kuhsaft ...*überschlag*


----------



## Chriz (20 November 2007)

Tach Leute.

Zu dem Thema mit dem Heizöl kann ich sagen, dass es mittlerweile doch wohl sehr große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Produkten gibt.

Es sind zwar beides Mitteldestillate, allerdings werden dem Kraftstoff noch Schwefel und andere nicht gewünschte Sachen entzogen. 
Kurz: Er wird noch "veredelt"
Hinzu kommt noch das Additiv was den Sprit blau, rot oder für den Winter tauglich macht. (Halt je nach Hersteller)
Das Additiv wird normal erst bei der Abfüllung beigemischt.

Genauso sieht es bei dem Heizöl aus. Allerdings wird das nicht veredelt. Bzw. nicht mit dem Aufwand.
Additiv gibt es dafür auch nicht wirklich, sondern halt nur den bekannten roten Farbstoff.

Der Tankwagenfahrer fährt allerdings normal keinen Tank an, sondern eine Verladestation, wo er dann nur noch auf'n Knopp drücken muß und so den Wagen befüllen kann.
Aber das Diesel und Heizöl aus dem gleichen Tank kommen stell ich mal als blödsinn dahin. 
Und das mit dem Altöl erst recht.

MfG
Chriz

100% ack


DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Diesel und Heizöl sind ähnliche Produkte, aber lange nicht gleich. Diesel enthält z.B. deutlich weniger Schwefel, und ist je nach Jahreszeit mehr oder weniger winterfest (wird durch Additive erreicht, bei Heizöl muss ab +7°C mit Parafinausscheidung gerechnet werden). Dann sind im Diesel alle möglichen Additive zur Verbesserung der Schmierfähigkeit, verbesserung der Zündfähigkeit usw. Nicht vergessen darf man, daß seit Beginn diesen Jahres dem Diesel mindestens 4,4% regenerative Kraftstoffe (i.d.R. Biodiesel, also RME, PME oder sogar FME) beigemischt werden müssen.
> 
> Diesel ist qualitativ das bessere System und besonders bei modernen Dieselmotoren (dazu zähle ich insbesondere Commonrail Motoren (HDI, CDI usw.) und Pumpe-Düse Motoren) und Motoren mit Rußpartikelfilter ist es schon wegen der Kraftstoffqualität keine gute Idee, Heizöl zu verfahren.
> 
> Bernhard Götz


----------



## Stromer (20 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Steuern vom Benzin und Heizöl abzieht ist das Zeug echt billig.
> Wenn man den Studien glauben schenkt ist es in den nächsten Jahren soweit das Öl wirklich teuer wird. Der Bedarf steigt und die Förderrate sinkt.


Tja, und heute steht in der Rheinpfalz, dass wohl sogar mit 250$ pro Fass zurechnen sein wird.
Ab 2020 könnte das Angebot die Nachfrage nicht mehr decken.


----------



## zotos (20 November 2007)

Stromer schrieb:


> Tja, und heute steht in der Rheinpfalz, dass wohl sogar mit 250$ pro Fass zurechnen sein wird.
> Ab 2020 könnte das Angebot die Nachfrage nicht mehr decken.


Genau davon rede ich. Da 2020 ja nicht mehr so weit entfernt ist, gibt mir das schon zu denken.


----------



## Stromer (20 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Genau davon rede ich. Da 2020 ja nicht mehr so weit entfernt ist, gibt mir das schon zu denken.



Mir auch, aber was könnte man tun. Ich denke in erster Linie mal privat zum Heizen, zum fahren usw.
Es nützt ja auch nichts wenn wir im Moment, jeder auf Holz setzt, denn wird das, das ich kaufen muss ja zu teuer 

Heizöl wird kaum noch mal unter 50Cent/Liter zu bekommen sein, wo der Bezinpreis hingeht wage ich nicht nachzudenken.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2007)

gut, dass man die Erde in manchen Teilen der Welt nur anzustechen braucht, damit einem der Saft engegensprudelt, hat uns so manche Annehmlichkeit wie z.B. komplett durcherwärmte Wohnungen u.ä. und jede Menge Fahrspass beschert.

Wenn dieses Strohfeuer vorbei ist, lasst uns mal ausmalen, wie die Welt dann aussehen wird:

- Getreide mahlen, wenn der Wind bläst.

- Holz sägen, wenn der Fluss Wasser führt.

- Warmduschen, wenn die Sonne scheint.

- Opa und Oma besuchen, wenn Treibstoff im Hafersack ist.

- Videospiele mit einem runtergetakteten Nanowattprozessor (endlich einen no-noise-Rechner!!!).


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2007)

Rekordpreis: Barrel im asiatischen Handel 99,20 Dollar!


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

Es geht nicht darum das es kein Öl mehr gibt. Nur das Billige Öl wird zur neige gehen... sprich es wird teuer.

Zurzeit sind es die Preistreiber an den Börsen die uns einen hohen Öl-Preis bescheren. Aber wenn die Nachfrage größer ist als das was man Fördern kann wird das ganze wirklich teuer.

Nehmen wir mal die $250/Fass (aus der Zeitung vom Stromer), heute kostet ein Fass $93. Das ist das 2,7 Fache vom heutigen Preis. Damit würde alles teuer werden. Klar kann man Diesel mit Pflanzenöl sehr stark strecken bis ersetzen und Benzin mit Alkohol. Das wird aber nichts daran ändern das alles viel teuer wird. Gerade im Ernährungsbereich wird der Energie Bauer dem Lebensmittel Bauer Konkurrenz machen wenn es um Land geht. Die Transportkosten werden auch alles andere teuer machen. Auch die ganzen Waren (Lebensmittel) die durch die Welt geflogen werden, werden dann sündhaft teuer.

Ich stelle mir auch diese Frage:


Stromer schrieb:


> ...
> was könnte man tun. Ich denke in erster Linie mal privat zum Heizen, zum fahren usw.
> Es nützt ja auch nichts wenn wir im Moment, jeder auf Holz setzt, denn wird das, das ich kaufen muss ja zu teuer
> ...



Also in erster Linie ist das eine Investitions Frage. Vorhaben wie das Haus zu dämmen, eine Erdwärmepumpe zu installieren, einen Holzofen als Zusatz für die Übergangszeiten, usw. sind Dinge die man sich mal überlegen sollte. 
Ich denke beim Heizen kann man noch ganz gut reagieren. 

Der Verkehr wird ein größeres Problem.


----------



## maxi (21 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Zucker sehr günstig ist?
> 
> Irgendwann dieses Jahr kam mal im TV, dass die Zucker-
> produktion in der EU, also aus Zuckerrüben, in der EU über
> ...


 
Hallo,

bei einen Zuckerrohrarbeiter weiss ich das dieser 2,10 - 2,30 Euro am Tag verdient. Ohne Zusatzleistungen bzw. unversteuert.

In der EU können Landwirte je anch Region Kontigente für Zuckerrüben ausüben. Es gibt unterschiedliche Klassen auf den Warenmakt. 
Einige di enur für in der EU bestimmt sind, andere für Aussen. Ansich aber der gleiche Zucker. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir das ausführlich erklären, hatte genau das Thema mal in BWL.
Kurzgesagt der Bauer hat ein Kontigent für 3 Rüben. Baut aber 5 an da er nicht weiss wie die Ernte sich entwickelt und mag sicherstellen das er die 3 abgeben kann..
3 Bekommt er dann sehr gut bezahlt, für die anderen beiden nahezu nichts.
Ich tratsche mal bissel.
Die Grundidee der Subvention der Rohnahrungsmittelgüter stammt tels noch aus der NS Zeit. Ein grosses Problem war 1920-1930 das viele Leute hunger leiden mussten und die Regierung in Berlin nichts auf die Reihe bekahm. Durch die Inflation hatten die normalen Leute nicht zu essen, die Landwirte waren da sehr gefragt. (Mein Opa hat mir erzählt das die früher 46 Pferde und 1 Traktor hatten für die Landwirtschaft, das Sie damals viel verdient haben, nicht an Geld sondern an Tauschgeschäften. Für 2 Fuhren Nahrung bekahm man damals ein Nagelneues super Motorrad, was damals so war als würde man heute einen Porsche bekommen. Die NSler mussten auch schauen das sie ihren treue 4 Millionen SAler und deren Familen gut ernähren konnten, glaub ab 31 oder 32 dann auch noch Hitlers neu bekommenen WAler und SSler. Eine Regleung der Landwirtschaft war dann unumgänglich. Naja für was man dann 10 Mio Soldaten ernährt hat sich dann gezeigt. Zum Glück geht so was heute nicht mehr.
So bissel Schwank am Rande


----------



## maxi (21 November 2007)

Mit ein grosses Problem für uns sind die Asiaten.
Die haben nun sehr grossen Durst nach Öl.
In Afrika bahnen sich schon Konflikte an da nun keine Europa oder US Konsortien teils das Öl und Rohstoffe abbauen sondern asiatische.

Gefährlich ist es hier auch da einige Asiatische Staaten nicht nach Geld aus sind sondern für sie ihr Wirtschaftswachstum viel Macht bedeutet.

Der ganze Hintergrund mit dem Öl ist so verworren das es uns unwissende ganz schwindlig wird sich auch nur Gedanken dazu zu machen.


----

Ich persönlich hoffe bei der Energiegewinnung aus 2 Sachen.
1. werden vorhandene Resourcen BIO weiter Entdeckt und ausgebaut.
Sonne, Methan, Getreide, Holz usw.

2. Fusionsreaktoren, aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.
Hierzu muss einerseits die Technik dazu weiter ausgebaut werden, andererseits benötigt man Helium 3, was es so auf der Erde nahezu nicht gibt. (Helium 3 Wird bei der Fusion in Helium 4 und Wasserstoff gewandelt) 
Dies bedeutet ab zum Mond und H3 abbauen. (Sie Sonne verteilt die ganze Zeit Helium3 im Sonnensystem, jedoch wird dies durch das Erdmagnetfeld abgeblockt) Hört sich einfach an, ist aber noch totale Utopie, da wir noch keine passenden Raketentriebwerke und ein Transportsystem für haben.
Wenn uns das allerdings gelingt sind die Energieprobleme gelöst.


----------



## maxi (21 November 2007)

Ich möchte noch etwas in den Raum stellen.
Die Konsorten zahlen einen festen Preis für den Abbau von Öl.
Das was da auf dem Markt ist, nur ein kleiner Teil.

Also wenn der Ölpreis stark steigt verdienen die an uns mehr.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Um auf meine Ursprüngliche Frage nach dem Peak-Oil zurück zu kommen: Das Öl ist doch noch sau billig. Wenn man mal die Steuern vom Benzin und Heizöl abzieht ist das Zeug echt billig.
> Wenn man den Studien glauben schenkt ist es in den nächsten Jahren soweit das Öl wirklich teuer wird. Der Bedarf steigt und die Förderrate sinkt.



Tja, mit dem Thema berfasst man sich nicht wirklich gerne.

Nach kurzem Nachdenken kommt man zur Einsicht, dass 
es so nicht weitergehen kann. Aber warum soll ich, warum
soll cih anfangen mich einzuschränken. Ess ich halt dann 
künftig nur noch ein Schnitzel, dann kann ich auch noch 
Tanken, wenn der Diesel 2,50 EUR kostet (mehr ist es ja 
nicht wenn man nur den Ölpreis hochrechnet.) Und wenn
ich künftig ausschließlich bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. einkaufe, 
dann sind auch 3,50 EUR machbar. :icon_redface: 

Solange es billiger ist, 8.000 Liter Heizöl im Jahr zu ver-
brauchen statt sein Haus anständig zu isolieren, solange
ist das Heizöl zu billig - praktisch ein kostenloser Kredit
von Mutter Erde bzw. künftigen Gernerationen.


----------



## nade (21 November 2007)

@ DELTALOGIC Support ... das wohl beim Tanklager der selbe Stutzen, weswegen die  ersten Liter aus der Leitung nach Diesel aussehen. Kenne ja nicht den Aufbau ob da wenn 2 Tanks der Gemeinsamme Leitungsweg erst leer laufen gelassen wird...
Und dann sind wohl nur noch die Additive zu Winterdiesel und besserer Zündbarkeit das Problem.
@ maxi ... Genau bei dem, dass die Patente wenn nötig mit Gewalt von den Ölißs an sich gerissen wird, wird ein Alternativer Kraftstoff preislich sich nicht viel von dem Öl unterscheiden, sonst würden sie ja nacher drauf hocken bleiben...
@ Gerhard Bäurle... Wärmedämmung und Co die den Ölverbrauch senken, oder gar überflüssig machen, sind wohl bei den steigenden Preisen teils auch von vielen garnicht finanzierbar und somit wirds da zwar gemacht, brauch nur seine Zeit bis das geld dafür da ist. Und Mietshäuser, solange die Mieter die bezahlen nicht ausbleiben, werden seltens ausgerüstet.
Dazu ist der Energiepass für Gewerblich genutzte Gebäude nich ein allzu schlechter Gedanke.
Würde, wen da nicht die Spanne von Lux Diesel zu dem hierzulande, und dem Biodiesel zu gravierend wäre auch den Tanken, nur wenn ich mir ca 8 Cent zu 20-25 Cent rechne fahre ich doch dann lieber "normalen Diesel aus Luxenburg. Habe keine Lust eine Biodieseltankstelle schon bei halbem Tank suchen zu müssen, um nicht "normalen" Diesel dazwichen zu tanken. Die Mischfahrerei soll nicht so gut sein, oder hat da einer Erfahrung mit? Da die Arbeit nicht allzuweit weg von Lux ist werde ich auch weiterhin dahin fahren tanken. Am Fr mal wieder tanken, dann guck ich auch mal ob ich die Biodieseltankstellen da nur übersehn hab, oder ob es da noch keine gibt.


----------



## Stromer (21 November 2007)

Also die Sache Diesel oder Heizöl für den PKW.
Nun bevor das Heizöl rot wurde, fuhren sehr viele mit Heizöl im PKW.
Deshalb wurde es ja gefärbt 

In wieweit die neueren Autos gewisse Additive benötigen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. In einem ältern PKW hätte ich keine Bedenken Heizöl zu fahren, was die Sache mit dem Motor betrifft.
Wie sich der Zoll dann allerdings anstellt ist ein andere Sache 

Wie das allerdings mit dem Preis für Heizöl in ein paar Jahren aussieht und ob sich das dann immer noch lohnen würde, gegenüber einem Pferd


----------



## Chriz (21 November 2007)

Moin.

"@ DELTALOGIC Support ... das wohl beim Tanklager der selbe Stutzen, weswegen die ersten Liter aus der Leitung nach Diesel aussehen. Kenne ja nicht den Aufbau ob da wenn 2 Tanks der Gemeinsamme Leitungsweg erst leer laufen gelassen wird...
Und dann sind wohl nur noch die Additive zu Winterdiesel und besserer Zündbarkeit das Problem."

es ist zwar die gleiche Leitung. Allerdings ist diese soweit es geht leer.
Vom Sternvenitl zum Stutzen dürften nur noch minimale Rückstände sein.
Der Tankwagenfahrer kann normal auch garnicht den Sprit sehen. Bei der Befüllung von oben kann er es vielleicht noch, allerdings glaub ich nicht, dass er die Farbe im dunklen Tank sehen kann. Bei der Befüllung von unten kann er es garantiert nicht. Ich denke, dass dir dein Tankwagenfahrer n kleinen Bären aufgebunden hat.

Ansonsten siehe meinen letzten Beitrag.

Schönen Feierabend.

MfG


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Um die Diskussion noch mal nach oben zu holen.

Hier mal der Preisverlauf in der letzen 3 Jahre:
http://www.tecson.de/prohoel.htm 
http://www.tecson.de/pheizoel.htm


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 November 2007)

hallo,
vor 10jahren war es im wald sehr ruhig, holz wurde einem bald hinterher geworfen, jetzt laufen sie dich bald um die hobbyholzfäller, lebensmittel werden teurer weil viele bauern auf raps und biomasse umgestiegen sind(kann ich gut nachvollziehen).
energie wird knapp, mal sehen was wir deutschen uns dazu einfallen lassen, auf ein wunder können wir lange warten, von der regierung ist nichts zu erwarten, also wird der preis die sache regeln, dann beschäftigt sich die industrie damit......


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... lebensmittel werden teurer weil viele bauern auf raps und biomasse umgestiegen sind(kann ich gut nachvollziehen).
> .....


Und der ganze Raps wird dann wieder zu Kraftstoff verarbeitet. So ist unsere Welt, woanders verhungern kleine Kinder und wir wandeln Nahrungsmittel in Kraftstoff um, damit wir billiger fahren können


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

Also ich masse mir nicht an das ich die Zusammenhänge verstehe. Aber wenn uns heute jemand erzählt das Milch teuer wird weil die Chinesen plötzlich auf Trockenmilch stehen. Glaube ich, ich steh im Wald ...  die Welt ist ein Dorf. 
Also wenn das Öl teuer wird wird alles teuer.

Ich mache mir Sorgen wie es bei uns weiter geht. Was das für die Schwellenländer bedeutet möchte ich mir nicht mal vorstellen. Aber egal was auf der Welt geschieht, wenn diese Welt ein Dorf ist werden wir es auch zu Spüren bekommen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 November 2007)

hallo,
da hilft nur autark werden, kauf land, setz bäume drauf, bestell den acker kannst du in einigen pc spielen machen, wenn man 50 jahre zurückblickt kann man sich in etwa vorstellen was kommen kann: 25watt glühlampen, gemüse statt rasen, und hinterm haus ein schweinestall und kaninchen.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> "@ DELTALOGIC Support ... das wohl beim Tanklager der selbe Stutzen, weswegen die ersten Liter aus der Leitung nach Diesel aussehen. Kenne ja nicht den Aufbau ob da wenn 2 Tanks der Gemeinsamme Leitungsweg erst leer laufen gelassen wird...
> Und dann sind wohl nur noch die Additive zu Winterdiesel und besserer Zündbarkeit das Problem."
> ...


 
Doch sieht er,
die haben einen durchsichtigen Blubberblasenkreisel (Weiss nicht wie man den nennt) 
Wo bei Optimum keinerlei Luftblässchen zu sehen sein sollten.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da hilft nur autark werden, kauf land, setz bäume drauf, bestell den acker kannst du in einigen pc spielen machen, wenn man 50 jahre zurückblickt kann man sich in etwa vorstellen was kommen kann: 25watt glühlampen, gemüse statt rasen, und hinterm haus ein schweinestall und kaninchen.


 
Sieht man hier nur noch ganz selten,
als Kind kann ich mich noch gut erinnern das sehr viele Leute Hasen, Enten, Gänse und Tauben hatten und das nahezu fast alle einen Obst oder Gemüsegarten hatten.

Hm an lecker Hansenrague, gebratene Ente und Täubchensuppe zurück denke. Damals schmechte Tomatensalt noch nach Tomate und Gurkensalat noch nach Gurke, nicht so wie heute das man es nur noch an der Farbe auseinder haltet


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da hilft nur autark werden, kauf land, setz bäume drauf, bestell den acker kannst du in einigen pc spielen machen, wenn man 50 jahre zurückblickt kann man sich in etwa vorstellen was kommen kann: 25watt glühlampen, gemüse statt rasen, und hinterm haus ein schweinestall und kaninchen.


 
Ansich eine sehr sinvolle Investiiton. Etwas Acker und Wald zu kaufen.
Wenn ich in Wartschaftskunde richtig aufgepasst habe ist das die höchtse Form der Anlage des Kapitalismus um Vermögen aus dem Markt zu ziehen.
Grund und Imobilie. Geld sehr langfristik anlegen (Lebensversicherung, Riesterrente etc. birgt ein hohes Risiko da es nach dem Grundsatz des Kapitalisus nur so viel Wert ist wie man dafür bekommt.)

Zurück zum Öl,
der Witz an der Sache ist ja das der Preis bald mal ordentlich fallen Muss.
Mit nur ständig steigenden Kursen machen die Spekulanten keinerlei Gewinn. Des weiteren gibt es ja noch ErdÖl und Erdgas wie die Sau (Coole bezeichnung für) auf der Welt.  Was meint ihr was noch an Ölreserven unter dem Wasserpsiegel lauern udn wie viele Vorkommen es gar in Europa gibt, deren Abbau jedoch ungerne gemacht wird und teils auch kostspielig ist.


----------



## zotos (26 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Des weiteren gibt es ja noch ErdÖl und Erdgas wie die Sau (Coole bezeichnung für) auf der Welt.  Was meint ihr was noch an Ölreserven unter dem Wasserpsiegel lauern udn wie viele Vorkommen es gar in Europa gibt, deren Abbau jedoch ungerne gemacht wird und teils auch kostspielig ist.



Das es auch weiter hin Öl geben wird zweifelt ja auch keiner an. Es wird eben "nur" teuer vielleicht auch "Sau" teuer.
Wenn die Nachfrage steigt und die Förderung teurer wird ... zieht der Preis an.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das es auch weiter hin Öl geben wird zweifelt ja auch keiner an. Es wird eben "nur" teuer vielleicht auch "Sau" teuer.
> Wenn die Nachfrage steigt und die Förderung teurer wird ... zieht der Preis an.


 
Es wird auch sehr darauf geachtet am meisten Privt aus dem ganzen zu zeihen. Die grössten Kriegstreiber der Welt stecken komischerweise alle irgendwo im Öl Geschäft.
Interessant wird es da immer mehr Öl mit Euro bezahlt wird. Habe in einer Doku gelsehen das die Asiatischen Ölkonzerne in Afrika auch mit Euro bezahlen. Da der Euro ja letztendlich nach Europa zurückfliessen muss wird damit auch unsere Wirtschaft gestärkt.
Der USA bringt das Spiel mit dem Öl zwar momentan den grossen Rubel, langfristig werden Sie aber am starken Euro (Prognosen sagen ja langfristig 2$/1Euro) noch viel zu beissen haben.
Ich habe ja damals nicht gedacht dass sich der Euro so gut entwickelt.
Lustig fand ich auch das nach der Wiedervereinigung Deutschalnds an sich ganz billige Kredite aufgenommen wurden (0,81 Euro / 1$) um das durch die Wiederveinigung gigantische Finanzloch zu stopfen und diese bald billig zurückgezahlt werden können. Da haben Waigl und Kohl schon einen ganz schönen Schachzug gemacht.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist das die ja damals den steigenden Ölpreis wussten udn eigens deswegen riesen Erdöllager anlegten und viele Millionen Liter Erdöl einkauften, glaub die Bundeswehr erhielt auch bewaffnete Tanker um immer Öl holen zu können. 
Die SPD hat beim Regierungswechsel damals gleich das ganze Öl verkauft, weiss jemand warum?


----------



## kiestumpe (30 November 2007)

Ich meine es war letztens in nano -oder doch in Quarks? - nagelt mich aber nicht fest.
Der peak soll wohl 2020 sein, wo erstmals weniger Erdöl gefördert werden kann, als verbraucht wird. Dann wird der preis schlagartig nach oben gehen.


----------



## RMA (30 November 2007)

Das habe ich auch gesehen, also muss es nano gewesen sein, da ich in letzter Zeit Quarks verpasst habe.


----------



## Drain (23 Januar 2008)

*Öl: Preis und Vorrat*

Der Ölpreis bewirkt neue Machtverhältnisse

 Wie lange reichen die Schätze der Erde


Durchlesen und nachdenken!


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> ...
> Durchlesen und nachdenken!



Die 100$/barel Rohöl Marke ist faktisch erreicht.


----------



## MSB (21 Februar 2008)

Ha Ha, *ROFL* darüber kann ich im Moment nur müde lächeln!

7 Galonen ~25l für ~50AED also ca. 9€ 	:sm8:


----------



## kiestumpe (21 Februar 2008)

*Zu Energie allgemein*

Lest mal das durch:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallwindkraftwerk

Hab mal bei der nano-red angefragt, ob die ne Reportage dazu machen, werd euch informieren, wenn was läuft.


----------



## zotos (18 Mai 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Die 100$/barel Rohöl Marke ist faktisch erreicht.



21.02.2008 ca. 100$/Barel
17.05.2008 ca. 125$/Barel

Quelle: http://www.tecson.de/prohoel.htm


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2008)

21.02.2008 ca. 100$/Barel
17.05.2008 ca. 125$/Barel
10.07.2008 ca. 145$/Barel
25.10.2008 ca.   65$/Barel

Quelle: http://www.tecson.de/prohoel.htm

Vor 3 Monaten ein Barel Rohöl locker das doppelte von heute gekostet.


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> 21.02.2008 ca. 100$/Barel
> 17.05.2008 ca. 125$/Barel
> 10.07.2008 ca. 145$/Barel
> 25.10.2008 ca.   65$/Barel
> ...



Ja, trotzdem hab ich vor 2 Wochen von meinem Gasversorger einen Brief bekommen, daß man nun leider doch den Gaspreis anpassen muß. Aber nicht nach unten, wie ich, wenn schon, erwartet hätte, sondern nach oben. Und dabei war die Nachforderung für letztes Jahr auch nicht von Pappe, auch das wegen des gestiegenen Gaspreises. Die Brüder haben wirklich eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, leider habe ich keine andere Möglichkeit zu Heizen, als Erdgas, aber so geht es ja sehr vielen Leuten.


----------

